# Solved: new laptop with windows 8 won't do updates



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a new Toshiba satellite with windows 8. When trying to do windows updates it says there are 71 available, but won't download any. I went to the Microsoft windows update troubleshooter and ran a scan from there. The final thing said that it was not fixed but it detected missing or corrupt files. Can anyone tell me how to determine what they are and how to fix them. Thanks for any help. It won't let me update to Windows 8.1 either.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With that kind of problem with a new PC I'd go straight to warranty service. But, you could try the System File Checker.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I have run across several instances, myself included, where my new Windows 8 computer needed to "Refresh PC". before I could start using it - get updates specifically. Doesn't seem to be centering on any one manufacturer either. Mine is an HP, but I've seen it happen on a couple of other manufacturers machines. One machine I looked at wouldn't activate Windows until the "Refresh" was done (that was a Lenovo). What is going on?? Try doing Refresh PC and I'll bet that will fix the problem. As for 8.1 upgrade, you need all the updates since 8 came out plus all apps have to be up to date - then the upgrade to 8.1 will appear in the Store.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I would emphatically agree with Terrynet. Don't mess with the OS - straight back to the seller.


----------



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

I have already installed several free programs. IOBit start menu 8, AVG ,Malwarebytes, and Ccleaner. and then I already had Super Antispyware Pro on a CD. Should I restore it back with the restore disks I had made, or just leave all that? I didn't realize until after installing those that the windows update didn't work.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Try uninstalling the security programs first. You are overloaded with them anyway!
I would go for AVG first, as it has been known to cause problems on some computers. Then, if that doesn't succeed, try Super Antispyware.


----------



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm just using the avg free antivirus only. I was told a couple yrs ago to use Malwarebytes along with super antispyware. Has that changed? I have been running the 2 on my other computers. Should I still un-install AVG. and what antivirus is now recommended for a free one?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I didn't realize until after installing those that the windows update didn't work.


For a new OS it's best to get all the updates to it before adding stuff.



> Should I still un-install AVG


Yes. And run the AVG Remover. AVG may not be the problem, but it's "dumb" to try to trouble shoot with it hanging around.



> and what antivirus is now recommended for a free one?


As it always has, that depends on whom you ask. Many of us are satisfied with the Windows Defender included in Windows 8 and 8.1.


----------



## nolacs22 (Dec 30, 2013)

I had same problem on my hp pav g6 2225nr first run sfc/scannow from elevated command if it finds any you then run DISM.exe /online /cleanup-image /scanhealth enter.Note the spaces.this is part one.then when it says it has found them you run (still in elevated command) DISM.exe /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth enter. This takes a while, give it time. It fixed my update problems Good luck and when your clear MAKE RECOVERY DISCS.


----------



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

I found those yesterday on the windows 8 forum and ran all that. I have now gotten all the updates done as well as the 8.1 upgrade. I forgot to mark this one solved after I finished. I have the recovery disks. That was the first thing I always do. Thanks for your reply. In fact I'm going to copy all that just in case I find a friend with the same problems.


----------



## nolacs22 (Dec 30, 2013)

If it was not these savvy computer guys I would be totally lost!


----------



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes, you and me as well!!


----------

